# Allison HTB 748 - Code 44



## Bluesteelll (Sep 11, 2009)

My RV is equipped with a 1987 vintage Allison HTB-748 Transmission that is giving me an alarm showing error code 44.  Allison shop said that code was for C Solenoid circuitry and replaced the solenoid.  Not the problem since 100 miles down the road it happened again.  Next advice was to clean the transmission cooler.  Had it cleaned and professionally inspected.  Still not the problem.  

I have found if I manually turn on the engine fan and drive the temperature down to about 175 degrees I can keep the Code 44 from happening.  I have checked the wiring from the computer in the front of the RV to the rear - all is good.  

If I turn off the engine, let it rest a minute, and restart the alarm will go off until the next time....  I am at a loss of what to do and could use any help you can give me.  

Dick Hayden


----------

